# I finished the pups peds!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well they are only 2 years old  I final finished their 9 gen Pedigree on Bully Breed Resource ! Now I just have to find missing pics 

If anyone one has pics of any of the dog in this ped please post them. If you have other photos than the ones shown of the dogs in the peds you could post those too. 

Viewing Pedigree Details for Krugers Bumble Bee - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your missing Mako's mom.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I see mako's mom but I did miss a chunk at the top 


K Now its Complete!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Is DEVENPORT'S COOLHAND LUKE a bully or amstaff and what about 
KNOWLWOODS dogs??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are APBT IMO. PitterStaff to others.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Knowlwood Was it a bloodline? - General Messages - Gaff General Messages - Gaff Message Board - Message Board


----------

